# Amazing Images Around The World



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*put images that you consider they are awesome*

India


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry, I deleted the last set because I recieived complains about the images.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

esta fotografía sí que me impresionó bastante


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Versoix, Ginebra,Suiza.

El agua no es el mar si no el Lago Genève.El fuerte viento produce olas en el lago que azotan en el malecon..combinando con las muy bajas temperaturas todo lo que esta cerca del malecon se congela por el salpicar del agua..aqui es como empieza el asunto..











Y despues...lo siento por los dueños de los carros :lol:
































































Para mas fotos solo busca Geneva Ice Storm en google 



igual ke la peli *El Dia Despues de Mañana*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa * (828m.) la torre mas alta del mundo...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Otras que me sorprendieron fueron estas de Tateyama Kurobe, una carretera en los alpes japoneses que conecta a la ciudad de Toyama con la ciudad de Omachi, solo se abre entre abril y noviembre y la nive llega a tener un espesor de hasta 20 metros, pero eso no impide que la gente y los autos transiten por esa vía. 






























Si tienen duda de cómo logran abrir ese camino la respuesta es simple. :tongue2:








:jk:

Ya en serio, hay un video que muestra cómo lo hacen.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Burj Al Arab*, situado en el mar de Dubai sobre una isla artificial...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Esta imagen me dio mucho miedo.... :O 










Aquí las bombas, las dos primeras son atómicas, las otras son de hidrógeno... son las más grandes.

Bomba de Hiroshima










Trinity










Mike









Castle Bravo











Tzar


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

El crater es relativamente pequeño porque la bomba fue detonada en el aire, no cuando llegó al suelo. No estoy seguro que ese video sea la tsar, pero bueno, tiene buena calidad


----------

